# Are symphony concerts becoming too popular?



## davidliveshere (May 15, 2008)

Given financial constraints it's not surprising that symphony orchestras have made successful efforts to get more bums on seats. And yet at a recent concert I felt it was undermining my enjoyment of live music.
For many people all music is background music, so they read their programs, eat the snacks sold from the snack bar, and even chat about one thing or another. Acoustics being what they are in a good concert hall, I can hear some of the above throughout the concert.
Have orchestras managed to sell tickets to people looking for a "classy" night out, at the expense of serious listeners? Your thoughts?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, davidliveshere. Welcome to TC. I'm sorry that I can't contribute to the topic, but I'm looking forward to an interesting discussion.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I attend quite a number of concerts and most of the audience is made up of elderly people. I think that attendance at concerts will decline over time based on what I am seeing. I wish that more young people were in the audience. The concert demographics do not appear favorable for growth.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

WTF? Mine doesn't do that.

Mine has some concerts where they play with pop musicians, but I don't have to go to those so I don't care.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

you make two "seasons" in one year...


----------



## davidliveshere (May 15, 2008)

It occurs to me that I need to think about which performance I attend. It's the Saturday night that attracts some people who are less serious. Perhaps an afternoon or midweek evening might be better.


----------

